# pelican canoes



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

is it true that pelican canoes are the same canoes that used to be coleman brand I am in the market for a canoe I used to be in them yrs ago well now that I'm getting back into them I was looking for a coleman but no luck it seemed that the colemans were a more afforable boat but all I find now are the pelican brand thanks for any info :G


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

not 100% sure but they are made out of ram-x material like the colemans. a member in our canoe club has one and it looks like my pelican. good canoe for the price.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, they are the same. I've had one for 4 years- great bargain. Mines a coleman, but the info it came with was pelican


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I got my Pelican this past Fathers Day, and so far it's been great. I think for someone just getting started into canoeing they are a great bargain.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought a pelican just before Labor Day last year at Dicks on end of season clearance. If your not signed up for a Dicks score card..get one. Clearance priced at $230, used one of the Dicks $10 off coupons you can get from the Hot deals section (this site), combined it with $20 worth of bonus points I had earned, and paid $200 + tax out the door for a new canoe. Add to that I used a "earn 150 bonus points" with your next purchase coupon I received in the mail and the fact that I had earned 200 points with the purchase anyhow..I soon got another $10 bonus coupon in the mail to be used on my next purchase. The cycle never ends, I love Dicks sporting goods !!!!!!!! Sure you can't get a deal like that now or this spring, but I priced them last summer at $299. Get your score card now, start buying some equipment you need, get a $10 off coupon and you just might be able to nab a new canoe for less than $275 this spring.

Anyhow love the canoe, used it to fish and hunt ducks this past fall and even once during a warm up between X-mass and New Years.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My old coleman canoe was bought from Kmart in 1974. Made of "coleman cooler plastic" and aluminum tubing to stiffen the keel, the bottom and keel 
became permanently wavy and the plastic got full of deep scratches. This distortion and surface damage significantly slowed the canoe, making it difficult to paddle and keep up with smoother kevlar or fiberglass canoes in my group. It's been a dog for many years and always regret not buying an Old Town or something or better longevity.

If you run over a lot of rocks or beat on the poly canoes, you'll have a dog on your hands. I think the newer ones have stiffer keels and won't deform when you canoe over your first beaver dam or balance on the big boulder.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

The Ram-X construction of the Pelican is a flexible plastic that is supposed to bounce back in shape from impact. So far it does what is advertised. As far as scratches, I think any plastic (hard or soft) is going to get that. For the price I don't think you can beat them, besides after 4 or 5 years of use, if you are having problems with it...sell it for $150-$200. If you didn't like it go buy a more expensive better built canoe. If it did Ok for you, go buy another one,
you will already have 50% or more of the cash to purchase a new one..


----------

